# Agile Toucan by Dankung



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

It seems like I never got around to do a review of this beautiful slingshot. So here it goes....

This is one mean shooter. When I got it in the mail, wanting to try it out. I took 6 shots with it, the 5 of 6 were on target. Set up was 2040's with 1/4 inch steel balls. This slingshot just amazed me and is definitely an every day shooter. It is made out of immaculate top quality stainless steel and feels very ergonomic in the hand. Although the paracord it's wrapped up with is not 550 paracord I think, it still feels sturdy. Dankung have done an outstanding job with this slingshot, so thank you Dankung, I salute!!!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

That is a good one. I find it very comfortable for higher draw weight as well. I use that one as my heavy shooter with bands, I have enought other slinghots for tubes. I'd recommend that one if you're out for a bit larger one.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

hoggif said:


> That is a good one. I find it very comfortable for higher draw weight as well. I use that one as my heavy shooter with bands, I have enought other slinghots for tubes. I'd recommend that one if you're out for a bit larger one.


its definitely comfortable for a heavier draw, I've got 1745's on mine now and it shoots just fine. However it does shoot a little low. My anchor point has become the tip of the top tube, so ultimately I end up raising it a little more than my other SS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

It is rather wide slingshot, I had to adjust my anchor point as well (compared to smaller slinghots). I adjusted the anchor point to keep the nice edge a great point to aim with.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have one and I love it


----------

